# Implementar Multiplexor



## fuser_23_cba (Abr 17, 2008)

Buenas gente del foro como podran ver soy nuevo en el foro y ya estoy necesitando de su ayuda, bueno les cuento de que se trata el problema, resulta que tengo que hacer un trabajo practico para la facultad, el mismo consiste en implementar un multiplexor de datos que permita visualizar en dos displays (de 7 segmentos) con un solo decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos, tambien debo ajustar la frecuencia de multiplexado para que cada display este encendido 20 mseg y los valores de las resistencias para que los displays sean visibles, y no se por donde empezar. Los multiplexores que tengo que usar son los CD4551 y no puedo encontrar las hojas de datos para saber como estan distribuidos los pines del integrado. Si alguien me puede dar una mano con este tema les estaria muy agradecido. Desde ya muchas gracias.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Título editado
> Reglas generales de uso del foro:
> 
> 2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2008)

> ... Los multiplexores que tengo que usar son los CD4551 y no puedo encontrar las hojas de datos para saber como estan distribuidos los pines del integrado.


No sera el CD4051 ?


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 18, 2008)

puedes usar ttl o Cmos en este caso seria el 74ls51 o el 74hc51, sobre lo de la visualizacion de los display te recomiendo una resistencia de 470 ohms


----------



## digitalis (May 10, 2008)

Puedes utilizar el 7490 como generador de secuencia de control. A éste le introduces una señal de reloj del generador de funciones a 50Hz (20ms).

Yo la verdad que también utilizaría un 74151.

Saludos.


----------



## gunsweb (May 30, 2008)

Que tal !

Yo estoy realizando algo paresido: Tengo que visualizar en Display's un "X" Numero de 4 sifras, el cual se debe generar utilizando un Multiplexor, Un Decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos que se va a compartir para los 4 Display, lo cual se tienen que encender uno a la vez pero utilizando un contador con frecuencia alta (<100Hz), por lo que se tiene que ver como si todos los Display estubieran encendidos al mismo tiempo, y asi mostrar el numero deseado.

Ya lo tengo casi completo, nadamas que me atore en el contador con Frecuencia alta que se tiene que hacer con 2 FLIP-FLOP.

Espero y alguien me pueda echar la mano, y me recomiende como armar esa pequeña parte.

Dejo adjunto el Diagrama a Bloques, lo que esta en un circulo en rojo es lo que se me dificulta armar.

Saludos....


----------



## digitalis (Jun 2, 2008)

Te han impuesto algún tipo de flipflop específico para la síntesis de tu circuito?

Saludos.

Edit
Yo suelo usar para los circuitos similares al que has posteado un 7490 (BCD Decade Counter a base de FF) para generar la secuencia.


----------



## gunsweb (Jun 2, 2008)

Pues es utilizar el flipflop que desearamos, ciempre y cuando sean 2 y un generador de pulsos, y por no tener mucha idea de como implementarlo me compre uno al azar  que fue el JK (7473).

Buscando información, ya tengo una idea de como armarlo, nadamas que todavia tengo algunas dudillas:







Por ejemplo, la cosa es: el pulso lo conecto al pin1, luego Q y Q' pin12 y 13 respectivamente los conecto al siguiente flipflop en el pin5, al mismo tiempo esto genera una de las Q que del diagrama a bloques que coloque anteriormente.

Pero la cosa es, como conecto esas 2 Q del flipflop al otro flipflop si solo hay una entrada. (pin5)
Cual de las dos tengo que utilizar? la Q o Q' pin12 o 13 respectivamente?
Tambien las entradas J y K se colocarian a tierra o al aire?

Talvez mis dudas son algo sosas y a muchos les causaran risa, pero pues uno es novato y empiezo a inmiscuirme en este mundo tan interesante de la electronica.  

Saludos...


----------



## digitalis (Jun 3, 2008)

Tranquilo que aquí estamos aprendiendo todos.

Yo he trabajado con los 7476 que en lo único que difiere de los 73 es que tiene una entrada de PRESET para cada flipflop. Para tu caso no lo necesitas.

1º Q' es la complementaria de Q. Dependiendo si quieres hacer un contador ascendente o descendente utilizarás una u otra (en tu caso ascendente). 

2º Vas a hacer un contador asíncrono. Esto es que la señal de reloj sólo irá al primer FF y conectarás en cascada *SÓLO* Q a la entrada de reloj (pin5), la Q' la dejas al aire.

3º Para que cuente, pon las entradas J y K a nivel alto.

4º Para hacer el reset (CLR), simplemente debes detectar Qa=1 y Qb=1, teniendo en cuenta que esta entrada es activa a nivel bajo has de hacerlo con una NAND.

Espero que te sirva.

Un saludo.


----------



## gunsweb (Jun 4, 2008)

Muchas grasias por responder amigo! 
Ya porfin termine de armar la dichosa practica   nadamas que no tube nesesidad de utilizar el reset, lo deje al aire y funciono bien.

Ya nadamas es cuestio de ajustar el pulso para que todos los Display queden encendidos al mismo tiempo, pero eso si se como hacerlo   

Saludos...


----------



## digitalis (Jun 9, 2008)

Sí, exactamente al aire deben funcionar, lo pone en su datasheet como situacion X (don't care).

Saludos


----------

